# The outsider.



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

Okay I have 2 Julli cories (I'm getting more, but my LPS was out) well when I was there, there was 1 lone reticulated cory. I felt sorry for it and got it. I thought it would school with the Julli cories but it hasn't. Will it be okay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd get it a couple more friends. Cories of different types will "hang out" with each other, but they won't really shoal with each other...only other cories of their type.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

How many would you get? It's a 20gal, I need a few more Green fire tetras too get to 7, I need a few more Julli's also so I don't know how much room I'm gonna have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd get enough so you have 4 of each type. You have enough room for that plus more tetras.  I'd get 3-4 more tetras like you are planning on.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

So about 7-8 Green fire tetras, 4 Julli cories, and 4 reticulated cories?


----------

